# Tom Henry



## tjvaughan (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello,
Has anyone had any experience with Tom Henry's learn to be an electrician training course or any other study guide? I am in an apprenticeship program at a local community college but i think Tom Henrys stuff would really help me out. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*TH*

I have. I bought the whole master electrician set a year or so ago. Best investment I've ever bought. It's like $700 bucks but thats a drop in bucket for what it will pay off. He explains things from the basic concept up instead of just cramming things down your throat like most others.


5 Thumbs up!


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

I used Tom Henry when I was studing for my test.
The weekend before the test, I attended a seminar put on by Tom Henry, and I believe that helped me pass the test.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I am fairly certain without Tom Henry's materials I would have not passed my masters on the first try. That was his buzz word. FIRST TIME.

I used it in a classroom atmosphere. The electrical exam prep course at our community college used Tom Henry.
The very first class the instructor had everyone fill out all the needed paperwork to take the exam and had a test date set for all of us by the 3rd class. Our last class was on a Weds and we tested on the following Sat.
This helped weed out the guys that were not ready or willing to do the work. I think the first night there were 20 or so guys. By the last class it was down to about 8 guys or so. From what I heard from the instructor and the few guys I made friends with, we all passed. 100%.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't buy the package but a few individual books on control circuits, xfmr's, a book of exam questions and his calculations book...all worth it, I still thumb through them.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Tom got me through the masters


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

All of Tom Henry's study guides and books are good. I really like the key word index.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

What about the Mike Holt books? Anyone use them?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> What about the Mike Holt books? Anyone use them?


 Who is Mike Holt??????


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Who is Mike Holt??????


 Really???:001_huh:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> Really???:001_huh:


 Yes.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.mikeholt.com/ check it out!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> http://www.mikeholt.com/ check it out!


Hey I know someone over there.



*William1978







*

*Senior Member*

Last Activity: 11-22-2009 08:46 PM 



User Lists

About Me
Statistics
»
* About Me *


About William1978 Location N.C. Occupation Electrician How are you related to the electrical industry? walked down the electrical aisle at Home Depot once.
* Statistics *




Total Posts

Total Posts: 397
Posts Per Day: 0.58
Find all posts by William1978
Find all threads started by William1978
General Information

Last Activity: 11-22-2009 08:46 PM
Join Date: 04-24-2008
Referrals: 0
 

* Mini Statistics *

Join Date 04-24-2008 Total Posts 397 
Show All Statistics


* Recent Visitors *




The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
<LI class=smallfont>cadpoint <LI class=smallfont>cmanningjr <LI class=smallfont>iaov <LI class=smallfont>iMuse97 <LI class=smallfont>jrannis <LI class=smallfont>markstg <LI class=smallfont>mjohnson <LI class=smallfont>peter d <LI class=smallfont>triplstep
UofL07
This page has had *640* visits


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

You got me!:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> You got me!:w00t::w00t::w00t:


 :laughing:


----------



## VersaJoe (Nov 19, 2009)

I owe passing my Masters Test the first time to Tom Henry!!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i took classes at tom henrys place in the early 80s and passed my masters test for the local liscence later i took mike holts classes and passed my state of florida certified electrical contractor liscenced both are very good and i would highly recommeced each for any electrical exam


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

Beyond the best.


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Any suggestions on a particular book to start off with?


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

TOM HENRYS:thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I still reference the calculations book by Tom Henry and highly suggest it.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

william1978 said:


> All of Tom Henry's study guides and books are good. I really like the key word index.


Yes. That was the key to passing the open book portion of the test. I still use it when I cannot remember where something is in the code book. Even though it is from the 1996 cycle it helps me find things. 



sparks134 said:


> What about the Mike Holt books? Anyone use them?


Used Holt twice when I was a young know-it-all back in Florida and never even made it to the test. Still wonder if it was the drugs and alcohol or Holt's classes. I think it was Holts approach. He teaches theory and code, Tom Henry teaches you how to pass the test. Thats all, how to pass.



GDK 13 said:


> Any suggestions on a particular book to start off with?


You don't just get a book and start reading. If you want a license and you are qualified to take the test, get in touch with Tom Henry about the TRAINING course. This is a process. You must be determined. If your not, you are just wasting your money.



Magnettica said:


> I still reference the calculations book by Tom Henry and highly suggest it.


Me too. I really like the xfmr book and the calculations. Just to freshen up sometimes when I bored or drunk.


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

I used some of the Mike Holt lessons to study for the Master license. I thought it was well presented and easy to follow. I would highly recommend Hike Holt. I have no experience with Tom Henry.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Voyager said:


> I would highly recommend Hike Holt.


 Now I really don't know who Hike Holt is.:no:


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

KEY WORD INDEX:thumbup:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I still reference the calculations book by Tom Henry and highly suggest it.


 i also do but mine is falling apart


----------



## tjvaughan (Mar 10, 2010)

Based on what everyone is saying I'm seriously considering buying the Tom Henry course. A little bit pricey but I think it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

Just remember you don't have to buy the whole set. You can only study one book...mebbe two at a time. Less expensive that way


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

petek57 said:


> Just remember you don't have to buy the whole set. You can only study one book...mebbe two at a time. Less expensive that way


Thats not true. You need all the books required for the course. You don't work out of one book at a time. And you absolutely must have a code book. Now, you may not need the video portion, but for sure you need all the books required or you are wasting your time.

OP. Call your tech school or community college and see if they use Tom Henry. If they do, sign up. They will give you a book list. When I took my class the books were $300.00. I have no idea what they would cost today.

Do they make the 2008 code book like the old highlighted 1996 ring binder with the ability to put the keyword index in it and and the reminders and the?...........You guys know what I mean? Cheat sheets. I like to call them quick reference guides.


----------



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

Pretty sure it is true. Since I did it. Unless you are talking about taking a "course". I did it one book at a time and built up a decent library.

Key word index is great. Some code proctors will check your books for these and disallow them.

Got away with using Key Word 2 times and was warned off heavily one time.


----------



## Redosousa (Mar 10, 2011)

*Does Tesla Secret Work?*

Maybe you've ever heard about the new Tesla Secret deal? 

There is statements that you could get 
cost-free electricity by making use of this Tesla Secret thing following simple blueprints and setting up a power generator for under a few bucks. 

I don't know if it's the real thing or not, but here is a blog which looks like to explain far better : tesla secret review


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Redosousa said:


> Maybe you've ever heard about the new Tesla Secret deal?
> 
> There is statements that you could get
> cost-free electricity by making use of this Tesla Secret thing following simple blueprints and setting up a power generator for under a few bucks.
> ...



Really sounds too good to be true. SHould I send you a big fat check and sign it Naive?


Get lost spammer.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

sparks134 said:


> What about the Mike Holt books? Anyone use them?


 Holts book have alot of simple errors like the wrong answer being shown to be correct and lots of typos on one test thier was no correct answer given. a sample answer mistake 
A 2.0
A 4.5
C 3.0
D all the above
its simple stuff like this but annoying.Correct answer was 4.5 and should have been marked B


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Look for books on ebay. Even one code cycle back will be fine for learning.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> Holts book have alot of simple errors like the wrong answer being shown to be correct and lots of typos on one test thier was no correct answer given. a sample answer mistake
> A 2.0
> A 4.5
> C 3.0
> ...


 
Make any effort to contact MHE (Mike Holt Enterprises)?


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I have all of Tom Henry's books and videos. Plus I have attended two of his course in person here in Orlando. His son Tim teaches now and is a dynamic speaker. I aced my Master's exam first time around and got got a high score on my Journeyman's exam. Like everyone else I still refer to his books from time to time when faced with an odd calculation or situation.

It is nice being close to his office, I have actually stopped in when I have a code question and can not figure it out. He doesn't give me the answer but helps me understand the article and what they are trying to say.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

GDK 13 said:


> Any suggestions on a particular book to start off with?


Tabbed, highlighted, ring bound code book with "reminders" and "keyword index".


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

I used Tom Henry tapes to pass both the J-man and Masters test. Both on the first try!


----------

